# How to find campsites in Scotland??



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

How to find campsites in Scotland??

We are thinking of travelling to Scotland in April 2009. Where can we find a website or book on campsites. 
We hope to spend 4 to 5 weeks and would like to spend a few days in one spot. Should we try to do a circle of coast or would we just concentrate on the West or East coast.

Another question. Are the midge bad then???


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

You could try here for starters...
http://www.scottishcamping.com/

and April is too early for the dreaded midge :!:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Always worth searching the site for information like this - there were a couple of fairly well supported threads earlier this year where several members posted very useful information - have a browse.

Agree April usually too early for midges.

Happy hunting


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The Caravan Club and the Camping and Caravan Club are worth a look. Also a general Google search will produce lots of options including the country and city websites.

PS. In mid summer the west coast midges were a real problem to us.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nora,

you can view campsites here on MHF on our campsite database:

Simply hover your mouse over any part of Scotland and click, it will then open another window with all members recommended campsites:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=showukmap

Good luck with your search, I agree about April being midge free, having been in Scotland many times in that particular month I have never had problems.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> We hope to spend 4 to 5 weeks and would like to spend a few days in one spot. Should we try to do a circle of coast or would we just concentrate on the West or East coast.


Hi again,

I'm sure the more experienced Scottish campers will help, but I have spent some up there traveling the area's but not camping you understand.

The east coast for me is worth a visit but it is not as dramatic in scenery and isolation as the west coast, the east coast is more populated and hence more traffic and sometimes congestion. The west coast and the top is more peaceful in this respect, I prefer the west coast simply for those reasons. You also have the Isle Of Skye which I'm told is very worth traveling to, that will be my next Scotland trip.

To be honest as you have 4/5 weeks available I would do it all, take in the interior as well not just the coast, you will not be disappointed, lovely country and wonderful people 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

vaila2, Jagman, EJB.

Thanks for your comments.
Website big help, have read lots of good threads here on MHF.

Motorhomersimpson.
Rob 
We will probably travel up the west coast and zigzag in and out of interior and travel down the east.
Whether we do any of the island will depend on the weather on the day.

We like small quite and homely campsites. 
Should we join the CC?
Thanks for help.

What will the weather be like??


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> What will the weather be like??


Hi,

Every time I have been to Scotland in middle to late April is has been okay, that part of the country does seems to have a weather system all of it's own, you can just never tell 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> > What will the weather be like??
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


Just like Ireland. :lol: :lol:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, if you know the town name you want to be near try this
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/
I know it says uk but still works if you type in say Edinburgh :lol: 
terry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We had a blast back in August during our two weeks in Scotland this year.The only places that we booked were a pub stopover site on the way up and Clachtoll beach on the north west coast,that was it.From day to day we didn`t know where we were going until the morning,when I would have a quick look on the map and say..yeah,we fancy there today  It somehow made it more exciting and we ended up having a great trip. 8) 

Would just add that we had no problems at all getting onto campsites even at that time of year,and the midges weren`t too bad.I didn`t rate skin so soft though,finding autan the better product for the beasties.  

steve


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Yup,
http://www.scottishcamping.com/ is great (buy the map, only £5)

If you're up for a while consider getting an island rover ticket from CalMac
http://www.calmac.co.uk/

As you're coming up in April bring sunscreen and waterproofs.

Midges not a problem but if you're worried, all the forestry guys swear by Avon, skin-so-soft. Works a treat.

Suggested route::::::::::

East coast 
Edinburgh (Shopping on Princess St and visit the castle)
(Note: don't attempt to drive into Edinburgh - the place is in turmoil installing a new tram system)
St. Andrews
The secret bunker in Fife
Royal Deesside around banchory/Ballater/Braemar is very pretty
Balmoral Castle (pop in and see Queenie!)
Inverness
Speyside is gorgeous
Fort William (Glen Nevis campsite - one of the best campsites in the Uk for my money)
Aviemore

then across to the west coast

Ullapool is pretty
i'm not ignoring north of Ullapool but I don't know the area well - i'll let you discover that for yourself.
Skye - mandatory
Oban
Mull (wild camping at Calgery bay - superb)
Inverary
Lock Fyne Oyster bar
Tarbert
Islay
Jura
Arran
Dunoon Peninsular
Loch Lomond
Glasgow (Visit the art galleries and peoples pallace - mandatory)
Ayr (stock up on Burns memorabilia)

back doon the road for a rest.

I can recommend some good restaurants depending on your budget.
One of the best things about Scotland is the quality of the local food especially the seafood on the West Coast.

If you like, I can draw you a route on your Scottish Camping map !
Drop me a PM.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who posted and PM.

Will have to mark them off and look them up on Google over the Xmas.

As we have 2 Elec bikes, We are wondering if their is any fairly flat area in Scotland for cycling?

Would it be any advanced to join the CC or C+CC?

Thanks again.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Spotted this guide here:

Motorhome and Caravan Books

 
Keith


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Nora+Neil. Scotland does not really do "flat". Cycle routes can be found in most places, but if you come to Scotland it is usually for the hills so unless you are very fit then you may be dissappointed.

Google away to your hearts content. Most information on various areas is available on the web if you just have the patience to type in the words it will respond to :wink: 

We are in the CC and find their sites in fairly convenient places, but they may not appeal to you. Can't comment on C &CC. There are not many CC sites so choose your Club carefully.

Sue


----------



## Tricia Cockshott (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi my husband has just turned a coach into a motorhome and we want to tour Scotland, any suggestions on overnight parking and sites worth seeing with parking large enough for coach. Were happy to have no amenities as love the peace and quiet. Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tricia Cockshott said:


> Hi my husband has just turned a coach into a motorhome and we want to tour Scotland, any suggestions on overnight parking and sites worth seeing with parking large enough for coach. Were happy to have no amenities as love the peace and quiet. Thanks.


Hi Tricia and welcome to MHF, when you say overnight parking do you mean campsite or wild camping, trucks a school buses manage to get to most part sof Scotland so you should be able to go most places with a bit of prior planning, a truckers atlas will help there, you will find places to wild camp, but due to size not everywhere will be big enough, not sure about proper caravan sites, ring firs tot save fuel on that on.

Sites worth seeing will be down to your own personal preferences so Google what you like in the areas you intend visiting.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AA-Truckers-Atlas-Britain-Publlishing/dp/0749569123


----------

